# A PINK PIG



## P I N K (Aug 11, 2015)

H-Hey! You can call me PINK! This is my first post on this site and seeing as I'm new to the FA community I figured I should post a reference of my fursona up here to introduce myself!





Excited to be here and see all your cool Fursonas!


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 12, 2015)

Mmmm bacon.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 12, 2015)

very cool.


----------



## P I N K (Aug 12, 2015)

lmaoo! Oh dear, the secret's out!


----------



## P I N K (Aug 12, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> very cool.



and thank YOU so much :3


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Aug 18, 2015)

Hooray for farm animals! :mrgreen: My 'sona is a cow. She's adorable!


----------



## Rhinorocket (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome design!
I also like your style. ^^


----------



## trashycoon (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice to see a pig up in here! They don't get nearly the love they deserve in the Fandom.


----------



## TheKC (Feb 23, 2016)

She is cute! I like the style! X3


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2016)

Aw, that's a really cute fursona, and the style of artwork really helps bring her to life.

We had a pig, once, when I was growing up in the country, with the idea city-folk have who move to the country that we'd eat her. But as it happened, she was so smart, at least as smart as a dog, and funny, that we never did. I can see where the idea for Charlotte's Web was no accident.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (Feb 24, 2016)

I love your style, dear! It's very very stylistic and very communicative! And not to mention y'all are super cute! <3


----------



## violetwood (Feb 27, 2016)

Aww cute and funny! :3


----------

